# Mississippi Valley Retriever Club



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

First open series is a tight triple.temperature is 43° with a 15 to 25 miles an hour WNW wind there are heavy freeze warnings for the area tonight.


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Derby second series everyone is called back


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2014)

Any news on open call backs ??


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Auggie #1 won the derby!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Phil Heye's dog Chewy won the Open. I think titling him. Congratulations to Phil and handler Trey Lawrence. Was told that Bill Burks won the Amateur. Alex Washburn won the Q.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations to Phil & Trey !


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

shawninthesticks said:


> Congratulations to Phil & Trey !


Atta boy Trey!!!!


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Congratulations.......

Clint Mann Qualifying 2nd, Jam and Open Jam
Rip Shively Qualifying 4th

Way to go guys.....nice weekend!!!


Also congratulations to Brian Rolling on the Derby 3rd.......looks like "Hex" is finishing his derby career on a strong note.....nice going!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Phil and Mary Heye and Trey Lawrence and Dana, and New FC Redd Man.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Phil and Mary and "Chewy". Trey has done a great job. New Golden FC!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Way to go Clint Mann and all finishers
Special props to Bill Burks and Porter. You are making Suzie PROUD


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Huge Congratulations to Phil, Mary, Trey, and especially Chewey from a very proud grandma. If I hadn't been on the Traffic committee and set to work the gate when it was held in Morgan Hill, CA, I never would have met Phil and who knows who would have ended up with that red rascal. Trey has done a wonderful job with him.
Suzanne Burr


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Congratulations!!!! 

We hope his daughter Britton's Red Echo Lightning Storm (Stormy) follows in his footsteps. Her litter mate, River, tore up the dock diving competitions last year. Stormy has been like a little rocket through her first hunting season and training. She passed her first tests this weekend, and hope to do well in tests and derbies before she turns two. She has been amazing to train and work with.


----------

